# How to keep driver x liner tite?



## raphster (Jan 18, 2011)

can't seem to keep the liner lacing tight and the velcro tabs (not straps) don't do it. any ideas or tricks to keep my liner tight to avoid dreaded heel lift?:thumbsup:


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

I have the same boots....not that problem thou...maybe a size issue? Or the lacing screwed?


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Mine are perfect. Sounds like you have the wrong size boot.

You know you have to push the little hoop in on the liner lace to lock it, right?


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

you guys use the flex inserts? SO much support...


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Those little foam chevron things? Nope.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

No, those big hard plastic flex inserts... They stiffen the boot 3X...


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Nope, those didn't come with mine. I have the 09s I believe.


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

Does it have the red pull tab?

That is the release tab, you know that right? ...


----------



## raphster (Jan 18, 2011)

the plastic yellow loop the tightens the liner laces doesn't stay tight. in the morning I can get it tight and it'll loosen significantly throughout the day.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

When do you notice this problem occurring most? When you are on a long traverse?


----------



## raphster (Jan 18, 2011)

cifex said:


> When do you notice this problem occurring most? When you are on a long traverse?


it's on steep aggressive, sharp carves when I really lean into the toe side turns.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

raphster said:


> it's on steep aggressive, sharp carves when I really lean into the toe side turns.


Pull the liner out and try to reproduce that...see if the sliding red lock is broken? Or the laces are out of place?


----------

